# International measurement eliminator!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?...TPG=INLMPI

Got me one of those!!! Its the best investment to guarantee almost no mistakes!

Manfred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you trust the seller when they cannot settle on the power source type? Lists both a 3-V Lithium CR-2032 coin battery (about the size of a U.S. Quarter coin) and a 357/SR-44, which is a 1.5-V button battery (Alkaline or carbon).

Besides, mistakes are most often in the hand that holds the tool... all I can do with these nifty little tools is make mistakes with more precision.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, also uses dual fuels, both gasoline and propane.









Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to follow some links about that unit and went to the manufacturer's catalog page and there it lists the battery is the CR2032, but when I clicked on the link to order the battery it says it is "Discontinued" and no longer available. I was unable to determine what battery it really was.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, so the plot thickens... you buy both batteries just in case and the caliper is no longer available... 

VERY tricky! 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and,..... for those that cry over their mistakes,.. 

It is not even water proof.... 

ha...


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I do all my measurements above the waterline,yes there are spare batteries included,and they fit and work right (no speedy numbers up and down the scale!) Received my unit today and checked all my us drills : dead on! Will work for me!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

In the trade I retired from (Die Sinking), we used to call these things "square-nut wrenches".


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Harbor freight has those for $9.99


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

if you look closer at the add it say's : Inch/metric/fractions !


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

I usually measure in inches since my understanding is that metric is a conspiracy of some sort. Maybe to sell more tools that ya gotta have?


----------

